# وصل حديثا الي معرضنا مكيف tit بسعر مميز



## اماني مصطفي (10 سبتمبر 2014)

خلى صيفك معانا بارد بمكيفات بأقل الأسعار والتوصيل والتركيب مجانا
بضمان 7 سنوات على الكومبروسر سنة ضمان شامل
وصل حديثا الى معرضنا وحتى نفاذ الكمية..
مكيف تي.أي.تي tit 
--------------------------------------------------------------------
12000 وحدة حار/بارد بسعر 1399 ريال
18000 وحدة حار/بارد بسعر 1849 ريال
24000 وحدة حار/بارد بسعر 2249 ريال
30000 وحدة حار/بارد بسعر 2799 ريال
العرض حتى نفاذ الكمية ولفترة محدودة 
والتوصيل والتركيب مجانا
اتصل بنا لنصلك الى باب المنزل.
نوصل لجميع مدن المملكة عن طريق شركة فيديكس للشحن..
عروض التقسيط متوفرة لأهالى الرياض.
--------------------------------------------------------------------
تليفون 0598733331 / 0508283782 / 0112661000/ 0565765233
الرياض - البديعة - شارع المدينة المنورة -غرب البديعة مول - بجانب مطعم عمو حمزة


----------

